# virer le contour du dock 2d sous leopard



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

pour optimiser leopard j'ai passe le dock en 2d, qui est pas si mal comme ca
par contre, le contour est pas beau

peut on le faire disparaitre ou le rendre transparent pour que le dock paraisse comme si les icones flottent seules?

merci


----------



## ceslinstinct (28 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> pour optimiser leopard j'ai passe le dock en 2d, qui est pas si mal comme ca
> par contre, le contour est pas beau
> 
> peut on le faire disparaitre ou le rendre transparent pour que le dock paraisse comme si les icones flottent seules?
> ...


Bonjour

Ta question concerne Customisation,  et non OS X.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=82

C'est la ou ta le plus de chance de trouver ta réponse.

@+

Ben on y va alors&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2008)

Tu as utilisé Dock Restore  ?

Je pense que tu pourras essayer avec Clear Dock ou Transparent Dock lorsque ces logiciels seront compatibles avec Leopard. 

Je te tiens informé si je trouve autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

Clear Dock .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

ClearDock currently *does not work* on Mac OS X 10.5.


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ClearDock currently *does not work* on Mac OS X 10.5.



http://itomizer.com/2007/10/31/leopard-transparent-dock/

Non testé.

*C0rentin* j'ai vue que ça t'avais intéressé ma recherche.

*Merci*

@+


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

non c'est rapé cette astuce, ca ne marche pas sur le dock 2D


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> non c'est rapé cette astuce, ca ne marche pas sur le dock 2D


Mais la solution que t'a donné *C0rentin* marche très bien sous Tiger, alors tu change de fauve et tu auras ce que tu cherche.

Le Dock sous Leopard perd des fonctions si il n'est pas en bas de l'écran, donc tu va nous demander comment les retrouver.

Ma réponse je suis sur rendra service à d'autres personnes qu'a toi, c'est le principal pour moi.

zzz


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

je peux pas repasser sous tiger et de toute facon ce serait bete de repasser sous tiger alors que je suis sous leopard

le contour dont je parle, c'est le contour blanc gris autour du dock, pas la transparence du dock en lui meme

je veux degager ca:








et avoir des icones qui "flottent dans le vide"

ce serait bien plus joli






parce que le dock en lui meme est deja transparent


----------



## arno1x (29 Mars 2008)

Salut, tu veux obtenir un dock comme ça? j'aimerai savoir aussi comment.
Arno

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5456/picture1jp4.png


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

je vois pas le rapport avec ta capture d'ecran 

en plus, on parle de Leopard ici, pas Tiger


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> je vois pas le rapport avec ta capture d'ecran
> 
> en plus, on parle de Leopard ici, pas Tiger


J'ai trouvé ça sur un forum concernant le Dock.

Pour ceux qui positionnent le dock à droite (ou gauche) et qui désirent virer la bordure ils doivent effacer :

Pour la droite,
 right1.png
 right2.png
 right3.png
 right4.png
 right5.png

Et logiquement pour la gauche,
 left1.png
 lef2.png
 lef3.png
 lef4.png
 lef5.png

Je sens que je vais me faire engueuler (j'ai pas modifié mon Dock donc non testé).

@+


----------



## arno1x (29 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> je vois pas le rapport avec ta capture d'ecran
> 
> en plus, on parle de Leopard ici, pas Tiger



ben si, je demande si tu veux un dock qui ressemble à l'exemple que je montre? non?


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Mars 2008)

arno1x a dit:


> ben si, je demande si il veut un dock qui ressemble à l'exemple que je montre? non?


Bonsoir

Il cherche que les icônes du Dock aient comme fond le fond d'écran.

Que le Dock fonctionne comme les volumes sur le bureau (ils sont pas dans une cage visible).

@+


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

arno1x a dit:


> ben si, je demande si tu veux un dock qui ressemble à l'exemple que je montre? non?



j'ai fait 2 captures d'ecran pourtant...

tu la vois bien cette ligne grise qui fait le tour du dock sur la premiere capture et que je veux degager

l'exemple que tu montres ressemble pas du tout a ce que je demande













le fond est noir parce que c'est le bas du papier peint qui est noir

a part ca, le dock est bien transparent

c'est le contour que je veux degager


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

*BINGOOOO !!! 

*voila, j'ai un dock totalement transparent :love:

il fallait supprimer les fichiers bottom et les remplacer par des fichiers png "vides" avec les memes noms

voila le resultat


----------



## ceslinstinct (29 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> *BINGOOOO !!!
> 
> *voila, j'ai un dock totalement transparent :love:
> 
> il fallait supprimer les fichiers bottom et les remplacer par des fichiers png "vides" avec les memes noms


Tu as trouvé la solution, je te félicite.

Le seul regret c'est d'avoir perdu du temps a chercher sur un sujet qui me concerne pas.

Si je ne me trompe pas bottom c'est la position du Dock en bas de l'écran.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

oui je pense

en tout cas c'etait bien vicieux, mais bon, le resultat est la, je suis super content

pas besoin d'installer encore en plus 36000 applis qui vont bouffer des ressources tout ca pour changer la couleur d'un pixel


merci en tout cas pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

J'en parlais dans le quatrième post tu es long à la détente.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'en parlais dans le quatrième post tu es long à la détente.



ClearDock currently *does not work* on Mac OS X 10.5.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Hé ho, t'énerves pas, reste zen 
Sinon, pour ton "problème", tu peux le contourner.
Avec Docker, tu peux choisir la couleur de la ligne sur ton dock 2D.
Il te suffit de choisir la couleur de ton desk, s'il est uniforme bien sur, et hop, on le voit pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

ca n'avait rien a voir avec la couleur du dock mais le contour...

je sais si tu as vu, mais je n'ai pas de probleme puisque j'ai trouve la solution


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

J'avais compris pour le contour, je suis pas complètement débile :mouais: 
Sinon, désolé j'avais pas vu que tu avais trouvé  
Après un fil pareil, tu pourrais poster ton desk fièrement fini sur le fil adéquate


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ClearDock currently *does not work* on Mac OS X 10.5.



Le lien que je te donne n'est pas pour le logiciel mais pour des fichiers à remplacer.


----------



## JPTK (5 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> *BINGOOOO !!!
> 
> *voila, j'ai un dock totalement transparent :love:
> 
> il fallait supprimer les fichiers bottom et les remplacer par des fichiers png "vides" avec les memes noms



Bizarrement, j'arrive pas à remplacer ces fichiers, OSX me demande bien de m'authentifier afin de pouvoir les remplacer, et malgré tout je retrouve toujours les fichiers d'origine, le remplacement des png d'origines par les vides ne se fait pas. J'ai mis des .png que j'au rectifié dans photoshop en effaçant le fond.

Il est où le soucis alors ? Merci... j'ai essayé png 8 et 24 et même soucis.


*EDIT :* ok c'est bon, il fallait effacer les fichiers et puis glisser les nouveaux et non pas tenter de les écraser direct ave les nouveaux... par contre j'ai toujours le fond noir transparent, pas compris encore comment le virer, je continue à cherche


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

pour repondre a ta question

on accede aux fichiers du doc ici:

http://itomizer.com/2007/10/31/leopard-transparent-dock/

tu dois supprimer les fichiers correspondant a l'emplacement de ton dock

si tu as place ton dock en bas de l'ecran comme en standard, les fichiers s'appellent bottom

left si sur la gauche, etc


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2008)

dans le genre trop_simple.com, il y a "Mirage"

http://dockulicious.com/docks/view/mirage

ça enleve tout se que vous voulez; 
vous ouvrez le paquet, et vous sélèctionner "fond, séparateur, etc etc"

ps; il existe des beaux docks en 2D, j'utilise celui-ci moi
http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/3105/image2jf8.png


----------

